# Name That Game: Nintendo DS Edition



## Nah3DS (May 15, 2011)

Nintendo DS Edition

One person posts a screenshot of a game that fits the respective console (no explicit images), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene) or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your game correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. Try not to repeat games, especially the same scene...[/p]

*Rules*
Remember to keep the scores updated.
Only post games from the respective console
Remember to update the previous game posted list.
Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up game either by the judge, or by the previous poster.
No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either GBAtemp's picture service or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket. Make sure the name of the game is not contained in the url.
Don't "hit and run". If you're going to guess at a game, make sure you can stick around long enough to see if your guess was correct and post the next film. If you take too long posting the next game (24 hours or judge's discretion), you will lose the point.
The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.
Before you post an image, make sure it doesn't show on GazoPa or Tineye.
If you can, download a game file of the RPG and take an image yourself.
If not, just make sure the image doesn't show on GazoPa or Tineye.[/p]
This round will run from May 15, 2011 to June 15, 2011.
Remember to only post images of *Nintendo DS* games!

Let's start with this one...


----------



## injected11 (May 15, 2011)

Touch Detective DS


----------



## Nah3DS (May 15, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Touch Detective DS


mmm very close... but no


----------



## clonesniper666 (May 15, 2011)

is it Touch Detective 2 1/2


----------



## MaxNuker (May 15, 2011)

touch detective 2 1 2


----------



## Nah3DS (May 15, 2011)

thats correct clonesniper666, now is your turn!

*Scores*:
clonesniper666: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½


----------



## clonesniper666 (May 15, 2011)

Here is the next one:


----------



## Issac (May 15, 2011)

inazuma eleven


----------



## Balee56 (May 15, 2011)

River City Soccer Hooligans


----------



## clonesniper666 (May 15, 2011)

Scores:
clonesniper666: 1
Balee56: 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans


----------



## Balee56 (May 15, 2011)

Here it is:


----------



## Fudge (May 15, 2011)

Point Blank DS


----------



## Balee56 (May 15, 2011)

Scores:
clonesniper666: 1
Balee56: 1
Fudge:1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 15, 2011)

Guys, try to follow the format of the first score post. The names should have the member tags around them so that it links to their profile, and the names in the spoiler should link to the wikipedia article about the game.


```
Member tags:
[m] [/m]
```


----------



## Fudge (May 15, 2011)

One of my favorites:


----------



## Nah3DS (May 15, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Guys, try to follow the format of the first score post. The names should have the member tags around them so that it links to their profile, and the names in the spoiler should link to the wikipedia article about the game.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I was about to say the same, thanks nathan


----------



## Balee56 (May 15, 2011)

Custom Robo Arena


----------



## machomuu (May 15, 2011)

Custom Robo Arena
Ninja'd


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 15, 2011)

Custom Robo Arena is excellent, and I can't be beaten while playing it. I lost motivation to play, as I was just too damn good.


----------



## Fudge (May 15, 2011)

Balee56 said:
			
		

> Custom Robo Arena


Correct!
Scores:
Balee56: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Fudge:1



Spoiler



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena



Oh yeah, how do I make the spoiler say "Games previously posted" and link to the Wikipedia article?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 15, 2011)

```
[spoiler][title: Games Previously Posted]
[url="wikipedia article]wikipedia article URL[/url]
[/spoiler]
```

Example:


Spoiler: Games Previously Posted




Game



Obviously that isn't a link to an actual game, but should give the idea.


----------



## Balee56 (May 15, 2011)

The next one:


----------



## Issac (May 15, 2011)

great giana sisters ds


----------



## Fudge (May 15, 2011)

Balee56 said:
			
		

> The next one:


Giana Sister DS
EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## machomuu (May 15, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> great giana sisters ds


Isn't that a Super Mario rip-off?


----------



## Issac (May 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indeed it is.. or at least it was... I think the DS game is somewhat original (and actually is honest about being a mario clone)


----------



## Balee56 (May 15, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> great giana sisters ds



Correct!

*Scores*:
Balee56: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Fudge:1
Issac: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS


----------



## Fudge (May 15, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a really good clone though. I enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## Issac (May 15, 2011)

One of the few games I always wanted a translation for (or help to get started translating on my own)


----------



## machomuu (May 15, 2011)

Goemon Mystical Ninja DS


----------



## Issac (May 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Goemon Mystical Ninja DS



Correct!
(full title: Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki )

*Scores*:
Balee56: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Fudge: 1
Issac: 1
machomuu: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS


Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki


----------



## machomuu (May 15, 2011)

I swear if you guys don't get this one right...


----------



## Nujui (May 15, 2011)

PW: T&T


----------



## MaxNuker (May 15, 2011)

phoenix wrights?

ninja'd


----------



## machomuu (May 16, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> PW: T&T


Correct!

*Scores*:
Balee56: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Fudge: 1
Issac: 1
machomuu: 1
*Duskeye*: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
[url=http://&quot;http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations&quot;]Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations
[/url]


----------



## Nujui (May 16, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (May 16, 2011)

Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor


----------



## Nujui (May 16, 2011)

]
Correct!

*Scores*:
Balee56: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Fudge: 1
Issac: 1
machomuu[/b]]*machomuu*: 2
Duskeye: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
[url=http://&quot;http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations&quot;]Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations
[/url]
*SMT: Devil Survivor*


----------



## machomuu (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (May 16, 2011)

PW: JFA


----------



## machomuu (May 16, 2011)

Correct!

Balee56: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Fudge: 1
Issac: 1
machomuu: 2
*Duskeye*: 2



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations]Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations
*SMT: Devil Survivor*
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All


----------



## Nujui (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 16, 2011)

DK Jungle Climber


----------



## Nujui (May 16, 2011)

Correct!

Balee56: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Fudge: 1
Issac: 1
machomuu: 2
Duskeye: 2
SoulSnatcher[/b]]*SoulSnatcher* :1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations]Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations
SMT: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
*DK Jungle Climber*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Nathan Drake (May 16, 2011)

Another reminder:

Spell out the full title of the game. Even if it's well known, it doesn't matter. For all I know, he could mean Penis Wiggler when he puts PW.

The game is Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 16, 2011)

Correct! Ghost Trick is a great game. I've been playing it today.

Balee56: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Fudge: 1
Issac: 1
machomuu: 2
Duskeye: 2
SoulSnatcher: 1
*Nathan Drake*: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
SMT: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
*Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective*


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 16, 2011)

I'm lazy. Here you go:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 16, 2011)

Moon.


----------



## Fudge (May 16, 2011)

Moon


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 16, 2011)

SoulSnatcher got it.

*Scores*:

Balee56: 2
*SoulSnatcher*: 2
machomuu: 2
Duskeye: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Fudge: 1
Issac: 1
Nathan Drake: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
SMT: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Fudge (May 16, 2011)

Rhythm heaven


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 16, 2011)

Correct, Fudge!

*Scores*:

Balee56: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
machomuu: 2
Duskeye: 2
*Fudge: 2*
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Nathan Drake: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven


----------



## Fudge (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (May 16, 2011)

Ontamaram


----------



## Fudge (May 16, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Ontamaram


Ontamarama, but I'll give it to you.

Scores:

Balee56: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
machomuu: 2
Duskeye: 3
Fudge: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Nathan Drake: 1



Spoiler: Games Previously Posted




Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama


Oh yeah, no offense, but linking to Wikipedia is just gonna take too long and be extremely tedious, so f*** it. If someone really wants to know about a game they can just google it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 16, 2011)

It takes six seconds to grab a wikipedia page, and you just ditched all of the other links.

Quote the last damn post with links and do it right. Don't be a lazy ass.


----------



## Nujui (May 16, 2011)

Oh sorry I forgot the A at the end.

And shouldn't I have 3?

And also.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 16, 2011)

Looks like Sands of Destruction to me.


----------



## Fudge (May 16, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Oh sorry I forgot the A at the end.
> 
> And shouldn't I have 3?
> 
> And also.


Sands of Destruction.
EDIT: F***ing ninja'd again. And sorry, you have 3. I forgot to edit that.


----------



## Nujui (May 16, 2011)

Correct

*Scores*:

Balee56: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
machomuu: 2
Duskeye: 3
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake[/b]]*Nathan Drake*: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
*Sands of Destruction*


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 16, 2011)

Shouldn't be difficult at all.


----------



## Nujui (May 16, 2011)

Ultimate Spider-man


----------



## Wizerzak (May 16, 2011)

Spider-man battle new york


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 16, 2011)

Wizerzak got it. Updated.

*Scores*:

Balee56: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
machomuu: 2
Duskeye: 3
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak[/b]]*Wizerzak*: 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York


----------



## Wizerzak (May 16, 2011)

you'll have to exuse image. imagine the you can't see the red flame-ness and the water ripple - i hate tinepic... 





proably quite hard, not a very popular game as far as i know.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 16, 2011)

Planet Puzzle League?


----------



## Wizerzak (May 16, 2011)

nope.


----------



## Nujui (May 16, 2011)

I think we may need a hint for this one.


----------



## BORTZ (May 16, 2011)

I need no hint on this one. 

Nervous Brickdown.


----------



## Fudge (May 16, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> I need no hint on this one.
> 
> Nervous Brickdown.


Yup, I knew it was that too.


----------



## Nujui (May 16, 2011)

I think I'll just post that he got it right.  A google search will show you a pic of it.

*Scores*:

Balee56: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
machomuu: 2
Duskeye: 3
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR[/b]]*BortzANATOR*: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown


----------



## BORTZ (May 16, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (May 16, 2011)

Bangai-O Spirits


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 16, 2011)

Uh...nevermind.


----------



## BORTZ (May 16, 2011)

Nailed it machomuu.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 16, 2011)

Edit) Ninja'd


----------



## Fudge (May 16, 2011)

I love Bangai-O Spirits! It's so underrated!


----------



## machomuu (May 16, 2011)

I will update the score tomorrow.


----------



## nintendoom (May 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I will update the score tomorrow.


so no more games for today??

EDIT: eerrr... so that's the game????


----------



## Fudge (May 16, 2011)

Phoenix Wright? the first one.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 16, 2011)

Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney.


----------



## machomuu (May 16, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney.


Correct!  I know what I said, but I'm still awake, so here.

*Scores*:

Balee56: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
machomuu: 3
Duskeye: 3
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
*KingdomBlade*: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 16, 2011)




----------



## ball2012003 (May 16, 2011)

Driver?
No? OK.


----------



## hkz8000 (May 16, 2011)

c.o.p the recruit?


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 16, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Driver?
> No? OK.
> Nope.
> 
> QUOTE(hkz8000 @ May 16 2011, 12:57 PM) c.o.p the recruit?


Nope.

This game is very underplayed.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 16, 2011)

OH I KNOW!
Sideswiped!


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 16, 2011)

Correct tiny!

*Scores*:

Balee56: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
machomuu: 3
Duskeye: 3
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
*tinymonkeyt*: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped



The game has no wikipedia page so I just linked to Gamespot.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 16, 2011)

Easy peasy lemon squeezey :3
Just wanted to give this game some justice haha.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 16, 2011)

Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes

Awesome game.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 16, 2011)

DING DING DING!

*Scores*:

Balee56: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
machomuu: 3
Duskeye: 3
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
*KingdomBlade*: 2
tinymonkeyt: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes


----------



## Fel (May 19, 2011)

Looks like KingdomBlade has forgotten to check out this thread, it's been three days already. Gaaame! Gaaame! ...or was it braaains?


----------



## Narayan (May 19, 2011)

Fel said:
			
		

> Looks like KingdomBlade has forgotten to check out this thread, it's been three days already. Gaaame! Gaaame! ...or was it braaains?


he also forgot the name that movie thread. hehe.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 20, 2011)

I think I'm supposed to lose a point. Someone should probably knock off that point and post the next game.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 20, 2011)

Yep, according to the rules you lose a point.

*Scores*:

Balee56: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
machomuu: 3
Duskeye: 3
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
*KingdomBlade*: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes



And to keep the game going,


----------



## Nujui (May 20, 2011)

9 hours 9 persons 9 doors


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 20, 2011)

Correct!

*Scores*:

*Duskye: 4*
machomuu: 3
Balee56: 2
SoulSnatcher: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> 9 hours 9 persons 9 doors


Just started and finished it over Spring Break.  IMO, it;s one of the greatest DS games there is and one of the finest modern Adventure games of the 21st century.


----------



## Nujui (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 20, 2011)

Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow


----------



## Nujui (May 20, 2011)

Correct

*Scores*:

Duskye: 4
machomuu: 3
SoulSnatcher[/b]]*SoulSnatcher*: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
*Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## DarkShinigami (May 20, 2011)

Ninokuni: The Another World


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 20, 2011)

Correct!

*Scores*:

Duskye: 4
machomuu: 3
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
*DarkShinigami: 1*



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
*Ni no Kuni*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 21, 2011)

DarkShinigami hasn't responded in 24 hours so as the rules say, another picture must be posted.


----------



## Nujui (May 21, 2011)

Phantasy Star Ø


----------



## m3rox (May 21, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami hasn't responded in 24 hours so as the rules say, another picture must be posted.



Phantasy Star Zero

someone else can go.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 21, 2011)

*Scores*:

*Duskye: 5*
machomuu: 3
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0


----------



## Nujui (May 21, 2011)

Should be easy.


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 21, 2011)

CrossworDS ?


----------



## chyyran (May 21, 2011)

The Last Window: The secret of cape west

Duskye, I'm gonna beat you


----------



## Nujui (May 21, 2011)

Edit: Ron, I hate that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*:

Duskye: 5
machomuu: 3
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975[/b]]*ron975* : 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West


----------



## chyyran (May 21, 2011)

The next image


----------



## ball2012003 (May 21, 2011)

Exit


----------



## Nujui (May 21, 2011)

EDIT:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 21, 2011)

Èxit DS.


----------



## chyyran (May 21, 2011)

All of you are EXTREMELY close, but not quite


----------



## Nujui (May 21, 2011)

Do we truly need to put Exit* DS* at the end to count?

Unless that isn't the game.


----------



## chyyran (May 21, 2011)

Yes, Duskye, yes you do, since that's what the boxart says


----------



## Nujui (May 21, 2011)

Well, I'm just saying that seems a little too specific.


----------



## chyyran (May 21, 2011)

Ok, fine, since the Wikipedia entry doesn't have "DS" in it
Duskye, you gave up your point.


*Scores*:

Duskye: 5
machomuu: 3
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003[/b]]*ball2012003* : 1


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 22, 2011)

24 hours has passed so,


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2011)

Advance Wars: Dual Strike


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 22, 2011)

*Scores*:

Duskye: 5
*machomuu: 4*
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike


----------



## machomuu (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 23, 2011)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney


----------



## machomuu (May 23, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney


Correct!  I'll update the score in a few minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 23, 2011)

Guess I will post the next one and the scores.

*Scores*:

Duskye: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
*Tanveer: 1*


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney




Next one:


----------



## machomuu (May 23, 2011)

Oh, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 23, 2011)

LoL, no problem.
So this one is next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## cosmiccow (May 23, 2011)

Freedom Wings


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 23, 2011)

Correct! Post the next one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*:

Duskye: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Tanveer: 1
*cosmiccow: 1*


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings


----------



## cosmiccow (May 23, 2011)

next is this:


----------



## Trademark3001 (May 23, 2011)

The Legendary Starfy!


----------



## BrightNeko (May 23, 2011)

The Legendary Starfy?

-edit-
darn someone beat me to it


----------



## cosmiccow (May 24, 2011)

Do we let that count or is the version number needed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Since this is a DS thread, there are only 2 relevant games in the series.
But there is only one with an english name.
So I should say you're wrong.

...Now that I gave enough hints I will keep silent B)


----------



## Raika (May 24, 2011)

Densetsu no Starfy 4

The Legendary Starfy and that are 2 different games, as you can see the HP bar is different in the two games.


----------



## cosmiccow (May 24, 2011)

Correct! Post the next one =)

It's Stafi in japanese and Starfy in english, but I'd say you score nevertheless  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*:

Duskye: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Tanveer: 1
cosmiccow: 1
*Raika: 1*


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4


----------



## Raika (May 24, 2011)




----------



## prowler (May 24, 2011)

Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol


----------



## Raika (May 24, 2011)

Right!

*Scores*:

Duskye: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Tanveer: 1
cosmiccow: 1
Raika: 1
*prowler_*: 1


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol


----------



## prowler (May 24, 2011)

Edit: I couldn't find a better image that didn't give it too much away but fans will probably get this.


----------



## Joe88 (May 24, 2011)

Xenosaga I & II


----------



## prowler (May 24, 2011)

Yup

*Scores*:

Duskye: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Tanveer: 1
cosmiccow: 1
Raika: 1
prowler_: 1
*Joe88*: 1


Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II


----------



## Nujui (May 28, 2011)

It's been like 2 days or so (I think). So, new pic.


----------



## koimayeul (May 28, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> It's been like 2 days or so (I think). So, new pic.



Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS


----------



## Nujui (May 28, 2011)

Yup

*Scores*:

Duskye: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Tanveer: 1
cosmiccow: 1
Raika: 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul[/b]]*koimayeul* : 1





Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS


----------



## Nujui (May 29, 2011)

It's been 24 hours...again.


----------



## cris92x (May 29, 2011)

Pokemon Platinum?


----------



## Nujui (May 29, 2011)

Yup

*Scores*:

KirbyBoy: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Tanveer: 1
cosmiccow: 1
Raika: 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x[/b]]*cris92x* : 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Densetsu no Starfy 4
> 
> The Legendary Starfy and that are 2 different games, as you can see the HP bar is different in the two games.


Just a quick correction, it's called "Densetsu no Stafi 4" not "Densetsu no Starfy 4".  Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## cris92x (May 29, 2011)

Awesome game that never got the attention it should have had, still waiting for a sequel.


----------



## Nujui (May 29, 2011)

Fossil League: Dino Tournament.


----------



## MigueelDnd (May 29, 2011)

Fossil Fighters


----------



## BrightNeko (May 29, 2011)

Person who put up the photo, I recommend actually uploading it to another place. Copying the link and placing it in the address bar gives away the name.


----------



## cris92x (May 29, 2011)

MigueelDnd got it right

*Scores*: 

KirbyBoy: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Tanveer: 1
cosmiccow: 1
Raika: 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd[/b]]*MigueelDnd* : 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters


----------



## MigueelDnd (May 29, 2011)

Ok, here's the next one:





A pretty good game, nice graphics and entertaining gameplay. Pretty worth a shot if you ask me, even if I never finished it.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

Big Bang Mini


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 29, 2011)

big bang mini
edit: ninja'd


----------



## MigueelDnd (May 29, 2011)

Great 30084pm! It's awesome this game is known (:

*Scores*: 

KirbyBoy: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Tanveer: 1
cosmiccow: 1
Raika: 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
*30084pm* : 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini


----------



## adamshinoda (May 29, 2011)




----------



## skateboard34 (May 30, 2011)

Master of Illusion.


----------



## adamshinoda (May 30, 2011)

skateboard34 said:
			
		

> Master of Illusion.



Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*: 

KirbyBoy: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Tanveer: 1
cosmiccow: 1
Raika: 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
*30084pm* : 1
skateboard34: 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 1, 2011)

Its been 2 days so


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Its been 2 days so



de Blob 2?

The picture file says Pokemon Platinum, FYI. Not sure if that was to throw people off or not.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ninja Captains?


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes to Guild McCommunist and yes I did that on purpose.


*Scores*: 

KirbyBoy: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 3
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Tanveer: 1
cosmiccow: 1
Raika: 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
*Guild McCommunist:1*




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2011)

If you don't get this then I'll facepalm.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 2, 2011)

ZOMBIE BBQ!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> ZOMBIE BBQ!



Yes!

*Scores*: 

KirbyBoy: 5
machomuu: 4
*SoulSnatcher: 4*
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Tanveer: 1
cosmiccow: 1
Raika: 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist:1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Flash Focus - Vision Training in Minutes a Day (European: Sight Training: Enjoy Exercising and Relaxing Your Eyes)

Fuck.. took me long!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 2, 2011)

Sight training!

EDIT: Slowbro'd...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 2, 2011)

Correct, Tanveer. I got that game for free with my DS Lite

*Scores*: 
KirbyBoy: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 4
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
*Tanveer: 2*
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
cosmiccow: 1
Raika: 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist:1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
*Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day*


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 2, 2011)

Spectrobes?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

*Scores*: 
KirbyBoy: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 4
*cosmiccow: 2*
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Raika: 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist:1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 2, 2011)

hope that scene is not too hard


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hard to tell, but that flying thing looks like pidgeotto. lol


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, it's not Pokemon


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 2, 2011)

It's Kirby.. Just not sure which one. Superstar?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 2, 2011)

Its Kirby Superstar Ultra


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know if the full name is needed.. But I'll count that as a correct vote =)

*Scores*: 
KirbyBoy: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 4
*tinymonkeyt: 2*
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Raika: 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist:1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra




Eurgh, it took me so long to reply that someone else posted the full name. What now?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 4, 2011)

Uh, you can give it to him since I was not entirely sure plus I didn't include the full name!


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 4, 2011)

Its been 24 hours anyway so just post it.


----------



## chyyran (Jun 4, 2011)

Uhmm, Can I post something? It's been over 24 hours


----------



## Fel (Jun 5, 2011)

Can we change the rules to enable anyone to post a new game after 24 hours have passed? It would make the game more fluid and alive like the other Name That Game threads, this one is going so slowly it takes days for someone to post up a new picture after the old one has been guessed.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2011)

Fel said:
			
		

> Can we change the rules to enable anyone to post a new game after 24 hours have passed? It would make the game more fluid and alive like the other Name That Game threads, this one is going so slowly it takes days for someone to post up a new picture after the old one has been guessed.


It is part of the rules, already.

Anyways,


----------



## Raika (Jun 5, 2011)

Elf Bowling 1 & 2


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2011)

Correct!

*Scores*: 
KirbyBoy: 5
machomuu: 4
SoulSnatcher: 4
*Raika: 2*
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist:1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
*Elf Bowling 1 & 2 *


----------



## Raika (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2011)

Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow


----------



## Raika (Jun 5, 2011)

Right!

*Scores*: 
KirbyBoy: 5
*SoulSnatcher: 5*
machomuu: 4
Raika: 2
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist:1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Elf Bowling 1 & 2 
*Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## jamesaa (Jun 5, 2011)

New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2011)

Correct!

*Scores*: 
SoulSnatcher: 5
KirbyBoy: 5
machomuu: 4
Raika: 2
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
*jamesaa: 1*



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Elf Bowling 1 & 2 
Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow
*New Super Mario Bros.*


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2011)

TWEWY (The World Ends With You)


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 5, 2011)

Correct!

*Scores*: 
*SoulSnatcher: 6*
KirbyBoy: 5
machomuu: 4
Raika: 2
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
jamesaa: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Elf Bowling 1 & 2 
Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow
New Super Mario Bros
The World Ends With You


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)

Kirby Squeak Squad

(Of course I get this....)


----------



## prowler (Jun 5, 2011)

Kirby Squeak Squad

edit: fuuuu


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Scores*: 
SoulSnatcher: 6
*KirbyBoy: 6*
machomuu: 4
Raika: 2
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
jamesaa: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Elf Bowling 1 & 2 
Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow
New Super Mario Bros
The World Ends With You
Kirby: Squeak Squad


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2011)

Okamiden


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)

*Scores*: 
SoulSnatcher[/b]]*SoulSnatcher*: 7
KirbyBoy: 6
machomuu: 4
Raika: 2
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
jamesaa: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Elf Bowling 1 & 2 
Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow
New Super Mario Bros
The World Ends With You
Kirby: Squeak Squad 
*Okamiden*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## granville (Jun 5, 2011)

Batman: The Brave and the Bold


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2011)

Correct, granville!

*Scores*: 
SoulSnatcher: 7
KirbyBoy: 6
machomuu: 4
Raika: 2
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
jamesaa: 1
*granville: 1*



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Elf Bowling 1 & 2 
Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow
New Super Mario Bros
The World Ends With You
Kirby: Squeak Squad 
Okamiden
*Batman: The Brave and the Bold *


----------



## granville (Jun 5, 2011)

PS- i have to do something for a little while. I'll try to be back soon, but if you guys want to keep playing, just skip mine (or if someone can verify the game, go ahead and do so for me thanks).


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)

Tactical Guild?


----------



## granville (Jun 5, 2011)

Nope, sorry. This one is a LITTLE obscure, so i dunno if it'll be very easy.


----------



## Raika (Jun 5, 2011)

7th Dragon.


----------



## granville (Jun 5, 2011)

Correct, Raika got it!

*Scores*: 
SoulSnatcher: 7
KirbyBoy: 6
machomuu: 4
*Raika: 3*
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
jamesaa: 1
granville: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Elf Bowling 1 & 2 
Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow
New Super Mario Bros
The World Ends With You
Kirby: Squeak Squad 
Okamiden
Batman: The Brave and the Bold
*7th Dragon *


----------



## Raika (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Fel (Jun 5, 2011)

Dokapon Journey DS!


----------



## Raika (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*: 
SoulSnatcher: 7
KirbyBoy: 6
machomuu: 4
Raika: 3
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
jamesaa: 1
granville: 1
*Fel: 1*



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Elf Bowling 1 & 2 
Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow
New Super Mario Bros
The World Ends With You
Kirby: Squeak Squad 
Okamiden
Batman: The Brave and the Bold
7th Dragon
*Dokapon Journey*


----------



## Fel (Jun 5, 2011)

I've played it for some time, though it got boring for me after a while since the thief's ability was so much broken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Spoiler



Sorry for the delay! Ugh! The imageshack's generated links never work, I always have to click and click till it finally shows the right one which GBAtemp accepts.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)

insecticide


----------



## Fel (Jun 5, 2011)

Yup! Good job, have you played the game?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)

No, I just remember it

*Scores*: 
SoulSnatcher: 7
KirbyBoy[/b]]*KirbyBoy*: 7
machomuu: 4
Raika: 3
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
prowler_: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
jamesaa: 1
granville: 1
Fel: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Elf Bowling 1 & 2 
Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow
New Super Mario Bros
The World Ends With You
Kirby: Squeak Squad 
Okamiden
Batman: The Brave and the Bold
7th Dragon
Dokapon Journey
*Insecticide*


----------



## Fel (Jun 5, 2011)

You've got a good memory then, I've never heard of it until I found it accidentally when searching for a specific screenshot. //Whoops, I forgot to post the scores.  Sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was mesmerized by Acapela TV.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## prowler (Jun 5, 2011)

Kirby Canvas Curse


----------



## sonicrider97 (Jun 5, 2011)

Kirby:Canvas Curse


----------



## granville (Jun 5, 2011)

Kirby Canvas Curse.

LOL, triple posts in the same minutes.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)

*Scores*: 
SoulSnatcher: 7
KirbyBoy: 7
machomuu: 4
Raika: 3
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
prowler_[/b]]*prowler_*: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
jamesaa: 1
granville: 1
Fel: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Elf Bowling 1 & 2 
Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow
New Super Mario Bros
The World Ends With You
Kirby: Squeak Squad 
Okamiden
Batman: The Brave and the Bold
7th Dragon
Dokapon Journey
Insecticide
*Kirby Canvas Curse*


----------



## prowler (Jun 5, 2011)

I gotta go, I've PM'd Goli to hopefully do the scores when someone guesses it right.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)

Infinite Space


----------



## Goli (Jun 5, 2011)

Correct.

*Scores*: 
SoulSnatcher: 7
KirbyBoy[/b]]*KirbyBoy*: 8
machomuu: 4
Raika: 3
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
prowler_: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
jamesaa: 1
granville: 1
Fel: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Elf Bowling 1 & 2 
Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow
New Super Mario Bros
The World Ends With You
Kirby: Squeak Squad 
Okamiden
Batman: The Brave and the Bold
7th Dragon
Dokapon Journey
Insecticide
Kirby Canvas Curse
*Infinite Space*



):


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2011)

SaGa 2?


----------



## Goli (Jun 5, 2011)

Suikoden Tierkreis.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Suikoden Tierkreis.


Dang it, you're right!  That was my first guess, I don't know why I changed my mind...


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)

Correct.

*Scores*: 
SoulSnatcher: 7
KirbyBoy: 8
machomuu: 4
Raika: 3
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
Tanveer: 2
prowler_: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975 : 1
ball2012003 : 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul : 1
cris92x : 1
MigueelDnd : 1
30084pm : 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
jamesaa: 1
granville: 1
Fel: 1
Goli[/b]]*Goli* :1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Elf Bowling 1 & 2 
Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow
New Super Mario Bros
The World Ends With You
Kirby: Squeak Squad 
Okamiden
Batman: The Brave and the Bold
7th Dragon
Dokapon Journey
Insecticide
Kirby Canvas Curse
*Infinite Space*
*Suikoden Tierkreis.*


----------



## Goli (Jun 5, 2011)

Also, do DSiWare games count?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)

Yggdra Unison: Seiken Buyuuden

I guess they do.


----------



## Goli (Jun 5, 2011)

Correct.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>KirbyBoy</b>' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>KirbyBoy</b>'}><b>KirbyBoy</b></a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a> :1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2 </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank"><b>Yggdra Unison</b></a>


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Fudge (Jun 5, 2011)

Luminous Arc 3?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jun 5, 2011)

BFG


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 5, 2011)

darkbuster412 said:
			
		

> BFG


Looking at the image file name eh?


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jun 5, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> darkbuster412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Raika (Jun 5, 2011)

Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)

Correct.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>Raika</b>' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>Raika</b>'}><b>Raika</b></a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a> :1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2 </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank"><b>Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</b></a>



A google search didn't turn up a wiki, so I just went with gamefaqs.


----------



## Raika (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 6, 2011)

Zubo


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

Zubo DS


----------



## Raika (Jun 6, 2011)

SilentRevolt got it. :>

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a> :1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>: 1</b>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2 </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<b><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a></b>


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## granville (Jun 6, 2011)

Magical Starsign.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

magical starsign
edit: omfg -.- beaten lol


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 6, 2011)

@Granville Correct! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /> 

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2 </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<b><a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a></b>


----------



## granville (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 6, 2011)

Monster tale


----------



## granville (Jun 6, 2011)

INDEEED, SilentRevolt got it!

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a> :1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>: 2</b>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2 </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

children of mana


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 6, 2011)

Tanveer correct finally  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /> 

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 4
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 3</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a> :1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2 </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

@SilentRevolt
LOL, was finally fast enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

next one:


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> @SilentRevolt
> LOL, was finally fast enough
> 
> 
> ...




Polarium!

My FIRST DS game I pirated on my SuperCard SD...

my god that moment of joy I had on that day


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

Tetris DS?


----------



## granville (Jun 6, 2011)

Polarium ds


----------



## Ruffy94 (Jun 6, 2011)

Polarium.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ruffy94 said:
			
		

> Polarium.



I said it firrrsttt lol


----------



## Ruffy94 (Jun 6, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Ruffy94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, didn't see it


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

@stanleyopar2000
its Polarium with one "L", but I accept it.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>stanleyopar2000</b>' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>stanleyopar2000</b>'}><b>stanleyopar2000</b></a>: <b>1</b>




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2 </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 6, 2011)

Next One!

One of my personal favorites


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

Chosoju Mecha 
LOL
you forgot to upload it somewhere else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
name is in the image!


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Chosoju Mecha
> LOL
> you forgot to upload it somewhere else
> 
> ...


He should probably put up a different one then.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, use a different game instead.
It wasnt fair by me, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 6, 2011)

Didnt see the above post,yeah new game


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay. *post pending*

THIS one will be hard.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

Remember to change the name of the image to something random, or just "1" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
you uploaded it somewhere else, but didnt change the name.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 6, 2011)

THIS. Might be hard..


----------



## Ruffy94 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nanashi no Game?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

It's either Dementium: The Ward or Dementium II


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

golden eye?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ruffy94 said:
			
		

> Nanashi no Game?




damn...guess not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you got it.

ALSO KNOWN AS : "The Game With No Name" By SquareEnix

you must have played it or something :/


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll post the scores.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>Ruffy94</b>' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>Ruffy94</b>'}><b>Ruffy94</b></a> : 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2 </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank"><b>Nanashi no Game</b></a>


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

Post the scores please.

edit: nevermind. thanks KirbyBoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Ruffy94, your up next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Ruffy94 (Jun 6, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Ruffy94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I played a little!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is the image:


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 6, 2011)

Kaiju busters


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 6, 2011)

kaiju-busters?

damn beat me to it


----------



## Ruffy94 (Jun 6, 2011)

SilentRevolt said:
			
		

> Kaiju busters


You got it


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ruffy94 said:
			
		

> SilentRevolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually that game looks like fun..Im going to play it now


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll post the scores...again

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>SilentRevolt</b>' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>SilentRevolt</b>'}><b>SilentRevolt</b></a>:3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a> : 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2 </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank"><b>Kaiju Busters</b></a>



Couldn't find wiki, so IGN it is.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 6, 2011)

I know this is off topic, but why is it that when I get to this thread, the newest post is a score list, and replies aren't made until I stop watching the thread for a while, but even then I'll never make it to the thread in time to join in?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 6, 2011)

SilentRevolt.

it's your turn


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 6, 2011)

Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times?


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 6, 2011)

@Sora Correct! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" /> 

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a> : 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a> :1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a> : 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a></b>:1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Batlle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2 </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest:Mysterious Time</a>


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 6, 2011)

So it's my turn then? Uh.... Umm...

I've crossed out a word on this image, in fear that it was the name of the game.
[Edit3) Nevermind those two edits. I was getting confused. This game's name is confusing due to the amount of things it's called, but I'm only taking the REAL full name of it.]


----------



## sonicrider97 (Jun 6, 2011)

NVM


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 6, 2011)

Umihara Kawase DS


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes! And it's an awesome game. Too bad I don't fully understand it with my lacking japanese :/


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 6, 2011)

The full name WAS "Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete", but I guess I'll take Umihara Kawase DS.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a></b>: 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 6, 2011)

adamshinoda.

It's Your turn.

Don't let this thread die.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay here ya go


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 6, 2011)

viva pinata pocket paradise


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a></b>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

I think that's 999.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 6, 2011)

Master of Illusion.

The game was already used before.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> I think that's 999.
> 
> nope 999 was already used
> 
> ...



edited the post
check my original post


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 6, 2011)

how coincidence, master of illusion was posted by me


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 6, 2011)

Jump superstar


----------



## Raika (Jun 6, 2011)

Jump Super Stars?
Beaten...


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 6, 2011)

oh woops yeah it it is supe star for a moment i thought it was ultimate


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 6, 2011)

Scores: 
KirbyBoy: 9
SoulSnatcher: 7
machomuu: 4
Raika: 4
Tanveer: 3
SilentRevolt:4
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
prowler_: 2
granville: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975: 1
ball2012003: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul: 1
cris92x: 1
MigueelDnd: 1
30084pm: 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
jamesaa: 1
Fel: 1
Goli: 1
stanleyopar2000: 1
Ruffy94: 1
Sora de Eclaune: 1
adamshinoda: 1
4-leaf-clover: 1


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 6, 2011)

jump ultimate stars
editowned '-.-


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 6, 2011)

its silentrevolt turn


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 6, 2011)

change the image,first one looks blurry,it is still the same game.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 6, 2011)

theresia

(name in the image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 6, 2011)

@Clover I should have kept the first image >_>

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 2
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a></b>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## granville (Jun 6, 2011)

Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery

(surprisingly good strategy game btw, reminds me of Sim City or Civilization)


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 6, 2011)

Correct!!


Scores: 
KirbyBoy: 9
SoulSnatcher: 7
machomuu: 4
Raika: 4
SilentRevolt:4
Tanveer: 3
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
prowler_: 2
granville: 3
4-leaf-clover: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975: 1
ball2012003: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul: 1
cris92x: 1
MigueelDnd: 1
30084pm: 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
jamesaa: 1
Fel: 1
Goli: 1
stanleyopar2000: 1
Ruffy94: 1
Sora de Eclaune: 1
adamshinoda: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Elf Bowling 1 & 2
Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow
New Super Mario Bros
The World Ends With You
Kirby: Squeak Squad 
Okamiden
Batman: The Brave and the Bold
7th Dragon
Dokapon Journey
Insecticide
Kirby Canvas Curse
Infinite Space
Suikoden Tierkreis
Yggdra Unison
Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki
Zubo
Magical Starsign
Monster Tale
Children of Mana
Polarium
Nanashi no Game
Kaiju Busters
Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times
Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete
Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise
Jump Superstars
Theresia
Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery



your turn


----------



## granville (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

Chibi Robo Park Patrol


----------



## Raika (Jun 6, 2011)

Robocalypse.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

Whoever puts the next scoreboard, quote and copy it from SilentRevolt instea.
4-leaf-clover messed up the scoreboard and format -.-


----------



## granville (Jun 6, 2011)

Raika wins! Pretty fun RTS in my opinion, funny too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores: 
KirbyBoy: 9
SoulSnatcher: 7
machomuu: 4
*Raika: 5*
SilentRevolt:4
Tanveer: 3
tinymonkeyt: 2
cosmiccow: 2
Balee56: 2
Fudge: 2
Nathan Drake: 2
prowler_: 2
granville: 3
4-leaf-clover: 2
clonesniper666: 1
Issac: 1
Wizerzak: 1
BortzANATOR: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
ron975: 1
ball2012003: 1
Joe88: 1
koimayeul: 1
cris92x: 1
MigueelDnd: 1
30084pm: 1
skateboard34: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
jamesaa: 1
Fel: 1
Goli: 1
stanleyopar2000: 1
Ruffy94: 1
Sora de Eclaune: 1
adamshinoda: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



Touch Detective 2 ½
River City Soccer Hooligans
Point Blank DS
Custom Robo Arena
Giana Sisters DS
Ganbare Goemon: T?kai D?ch? ?edo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Phoenix Wright: Justice for All
DK Jungle Climber
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
Moon
Rhythm Heaven
Ontamarama
Sands of Destruction
Spiderman: Battle for New York
Nervous Brickdown
Bangai-O Spirits
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Sideswiped
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes
999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Ni no Kuni
Phantasy Star 0
Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
Exit DS
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Freedom Wings
Densetsu no Stafi 4
Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol
Xenosaga: I & II
Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS
Pokémon Platinum
Fossil Fighters
Big Bang Mini
Master of Illusion
De Blob 2
Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Spectrobes
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Elf Bowling 1 & 2
Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow
New Super Mario Bros
The World Ends With You
Kirby: Squeak Squad 
Okamiden
Batman: The Brave and the Bold
7th Dragon
Dokapon Journey
Insecticide
Kirby Canvas Curse
Infinite Space
Suikoden Tierkreis
Yggdra Unison
Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki
Zubo
Magical Starsign
Monster Tale
Children of Mana
Polarium
Nanashi no Game
Kaiju Busters
Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times
Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete
Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise
Jump Superstars
Theresia
Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery
Robocalypse


----------



## Raika (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

Please. Learn to post this properly! (just quote this post, and cut out the quotation mark and edit -.-)

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a></b>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1




Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>


----------



## granville (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry about that, i meant to but didn't pay attention to the formatting. I just quoted the past one.


----------



## Hi everyone (Jun 6, 2011)

From the Abyss.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 6, 2011)

From the Abyss


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 6, 2011)

and yeah sorry about the scoreboard not really good with that stuff


----------



## Raika (Jun 6, 2011)

Correct. :3

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a></b>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<b><a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a></b>


----------



## Hi everyone (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Raika (Jun 6, 2011)

Cate West: The Vanishing Files.

Not too sure about this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
Chronicles of Mystery: Curse of the Ancient Temple.


----------



## Hi everyone (Jun 6, 2011)

nope, neither of them.


----------



## redsmas (Jun 6, 2011)

Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets
Hidden Mysteries: Salem Secrets
Hidden Mysteries: Buckingham Palace
one of those three
(in German  think)


Is there any points in giving a hard screenshot


----------



## Fel (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, a find hidden object game probably. And is that...a cute caterpillar on the window ledge there?!

Hidden Objects: Mystery Stories?


----------



## redsmas (Jun 6, 2011)

Going to bed now I hope I got it correct

I have an really hard one lined up


----------



## Hi everyone (Jun 6, 2011)

redsmas is correct, it is the german version of Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets.

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=redsmas' target=_blank title='View profile for member redsmas'}>redsmas</a>:</b> 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a>
<b><a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/605169-hidden-mysteries-vampire-secrets" target="_blank">Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets</a></b>


----------



## redsmas (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is mine






Sorry for the low quality


----------



## johnny1233465487 (Jun 7, 2011)

redsmas said:
			
		

> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHOCOBO TALES > or something


----------



## redsmas (Jun 7, 2011)

nope


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 7, 2011)

jam with the band?


----------



## redsmas (Jun 7, 2011)

try again


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jam Sessions 1 or 2?


----------



## damedus (Jun 7, 2011)

Final Fantasy Fables: Chocobo Tales


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 7, 2011)

*BUMP*

Looks like we need a hint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or it looks like this thread is as good as dead....


----------



## redsmas (Jun 7, 2011)

here is a few hints 

its a music game
japanese only
released last septmber
ignore the chocobo if you can


----------



## redsmas (Jun 7, 2011)

i give up here is the box art


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jaka Jaka Music!


----------



## redsmas (Jun 8, 2011)

Correct

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a></b>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=redsmas' target=_blank title='View profile for member redsmas'}>redsmas</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/605169-hidden-mysteries-vampire-secrets" target="_blank">Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets</a>
<b><a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/997500-jaka-jaka-music" target="_blank">Jaka Jaka Music</a></b>


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 8, 2011)

Next:


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 8, 2011)

My baby 3 and friends!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 8, 2011)

My Baby 3 and Friends (not that I've played this game)


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 8, 2011)

Correct

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:4
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 4</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=redsmas' target=_blank title='View profile for member redsmas'}>redsmas</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/605169-hidden-mysteries-vampire-secrets" target="_blank">Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets</a>
<b><a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/997500-jaka-jaka-music" target="_blank">Jaka Jaka Music</a></b>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Baby_%28series%29#My_Baby_3_.26_Friends" target="_blank">My Baby 3 and Friends</a>


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 8, 2011)

Next one:


----------



## Fel (Jun 9, 2011)

Harry Potter: Order of the Phoenix? It looks like it because of the guy and his wand plus the map, but since I've only played the PC versions I'm not sure which one.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL! No, was wondering why no one posted.
I will be posting more photos if no one gets it in the next few hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2011)

a Harry Potter DS game?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

I just said no to Fel.
You would have to guess the exact title and no its not a Harry Potter game.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 9, 2011)

moar hints plox.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2011)

agreed...cant think of anything else... :/


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

Here you go:


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 9, 2011)

dragon's lair?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

No. More images:


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohh, now I remember playing the game. I haven't played far, so I was only in the island (sand and water) like levels. But I don't remember what it was called :[


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2011)

uhm...shooting from the hip but...

Wizardology DS?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 9, 2011)

Dungeon Raiders?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

@HaniKazmi, BINGO!
Finally lol. Go ahead with the next one <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />!

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 9
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=redsmas' target=_blank title='View profile for member redsmas'}>redsmas</a>: 1
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=HaniKazmi' target=_blank title='View profile for member HaniKazmi'}>HaniKazmi</a>: 1</b>



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/605169-hidden-mysteries-vampire-secrets" target="_blank">Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/997500-jaka-jaka-music" target="_blank">Jaka Jaka Music</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Baby_%28series%29#My_Baby_3_.26_Friends" target="_blank">My Baby 3 and Friends</a>
<a href="http://uk.ds.ign.com/objects/143/14339211.html" target="_blank">Dungeon Raiders</a>


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Dungeon Raiders?




holy shit. you got it


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 9, 2011)

Lets see how many people played this great game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm thinking Time Hollow or Trace Memory.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

Another Code: two memories?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 9, 2011)

Correct, iits Time Hollow. Now everyone go out and play it <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 10</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=redsmas' target=_blank title='View profile for member redsmas'}>redsmas</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=HaniKazmi' target=_blank title='View profile for member HaniKazmi'}>HaniKazmi</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/605169-hidden-mysteries-vampire-secrets" target="_blank">Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/997500-jaka-jaka-music" target="_blank">Jaka Jaka Music</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Baby_%28series%29#My_Baby_3_.26_Friends" target="_blank">My Baby 3 and Friends</a>
<a href="http://uk.ds.ign.com/objects/143/14339211.html" target="_blank">Dungeon Raiders</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Hollow" target="_blank">Time Hollow</a>


----------



## Nujui (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

trauma center : under the knife


----------



## Nujui (Jun 9, 2011)

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>Tanveer</b>' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>Tanveer</b>'}><b>Tanveer</b></a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=redsmas' target=_blank title='View profile for member redsmas'}>redsmas</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=HaniKazmi' target=_blank title='View profile for member HaniKazmi'}>HaniKazmi</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/605169-hidden-mysteries-vampire-secrets" target="_blank">Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/997500-jaka-jaka-music" target="_blank">Jaka Jaka Music</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Baby_%28series%29#My_Baby_3_.26_Friends" target="_blank">My Baby 3 and Friends</a>
<a href="http://uk.ds.ign.com/objects/143/14339211.html" target="_blank">Dungeon Raiders</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Hollow" target="_blank">Time Hollow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trauma_Center:_Under_the_Knife" target="_blank"><b>Trauma Center: Under The Knife</b>.</a>


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2011)

Trauma Center: Under the Knife.

EDIT:...I was way too late


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 9, 2011)

Dragon Master?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 9, 2011)

Dragonmaster


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

Correct!

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>SilentRevolt</b>' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>SilentRevolt</b>'}><b>SilentRevolt</b></a>:5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=redsmas' target=_blank title='View profile for member redsmas'}>redsmas</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=HaniKazmi' target=_blank title='View profile for member HaniKazmi'}>HaniKazmi</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/605169-hidden-mysteries-vampire-secrets" target="_blank">Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/997500-jaka-jaka-music" target="_blank">Jaka Jaka Music</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Baby_%28series%29#My_Baby_3_.26_Friends" target="_blank">My Baby 3 and Friends</a>
<a href="http://uk.ds.ign.com/objects/143/14339211.html" target="_blank">Dungeon Raiders</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Hollow" target="_blank">Time Hollow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trauma_Center:_Under_the_Knife" target="_blank"><b>Trauma Center: Under The Knife</b>.</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/action/dragonmaster/index.html" target="_blank">Dragon Masters</a>


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 10, 2011)

*BUMP*

No idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




looks like a minigame of some sort...


----------



## Fel (Jun 10, 2011)

Away: Shuffle Dungeon! It has cutesy graphics, it's on my "I might play this" DS list.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 10, 2011)

@Fel Correct! after 13 or 14 hours of waiting(I didnt count actually) XD

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a></b>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=redsmas' target=_blank title='View profile for member redsmas'}>redsmas</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=HaniKazmi' target=_blank title='View profile for member HaniKazmi'}>HaniKazmi</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/605169-hidden-mysteries-vampire-secrets" target="_blank">Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/997500-jaka-jaka-music" target="_blank">Jaka Jaka Music</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Baby_%28series%29#My_Baby_3_.26_Friends" target="_blank">My Baby 3 and Friends</a>
<a href="http://uk.ds.ign.com/objects/143/14339211.html" target="_blank">Dungeon Raiders</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Hollow" target="_blank">Time Hollow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trauma_Center:_Under_the_Knife" target="_blank">Trauma Center: Under The Knife</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/action/dragonmaster/index.html" target="_blank">Dragon Masters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Away:_Shuffle_Dungeon" target="_blank">Away: Shuffle Dungeon</a>


----------



## Fel (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, it's one of the "hidden" gems, right?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 10, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors DS: Fighter's Battle


----------



## Fel (Jun 10, 2011)

Yup! That was fast <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />


<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 10
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>30084pm</b>' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>30084pm</b>'}><b>30084pm</b></a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=redsmas' target=_blank title='View profile for member redsmas'}>redsmas</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=HaniKazmi' target=_blank title='View profile for member HaniKazmi'}>HaniKazmi</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/605169-hidden-mysteries-vampire-secrets" target="_blank">Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/997500-jaka-jaka-music" target="_blank">Jaka Jaka Music</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Baby_%28series%29#My_Baby_3_.26_Friends" target="_blank">My Baby 3 and Friends</a>
<a href="http://uk.ds.ign.com/objects/143/14339211.html" target="_blank">Dungeon Raiders</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Hollow" target="_blank">Time Hollow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trauma_Center:_Under_the_Knife" target="_blank">Trauma Center: Under The Knife</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/action/dragonmaster/index.html" target="_blank">Dragon Masters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Away:_Shuffle_Dungeon" target="_blank">Away: Shuffle Dungeon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_DS:_Fighter's_Battle" target="_blank">Dynasty Warrios</a>


----------



## Paarish (Jun 10, 2011)

Very easy one!


----------



## Nujui (Jun 10, 2011)

Resident Evil: Deadly Silence


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

Resident Evil... I think.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 10, 2011)

Correct! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />
EDIT: KirbyBoy got the point

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>KirbyBoy</b>' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>KirbyBoy</b>'}><b>KirbyBoy</b></a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=redsmas' target=_blank title='View profile for member redsmas'}>redsmas</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=HaniKazmi' target=_blank title='View profile for member HaniKazmi'}>HaniKazmi</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/605169-hidden-mysteries-vampire-secrets" target="_blank">Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/997500-jaka-jaka-music" target="_blank">Jaka Jaka Music</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Baby_%28series%29#My_Baby_3_.26_Friends" target="_blank">My Baby 3 and Friends</a>
<a href="http://uk.ds.ign.com/objects/143/14339211.html" target="_blank">Dungeon Raiders</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Hollow" target="_blank">Time Hollow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trauma_Center:_Under_the_Knife" target="_blank">Trauma Center: Under The Knife</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/action/dragonmaster/index.html" target="_blank">Dragon Masters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Away:_Shuffle_Dungeon" target="_blank">Away: Shuffle Dungeon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_DS:_Fighter's_Battle" target="_blank">Dynasty Warrios</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resident_Evil_(video_game)#Deadly_Silence" target="_blank">Resident Evil: DS</a>


----------



## Nujui (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 10, 2011)

Electroplankton


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

H2O??


----------



## Nujui (Jun 10, 2011)

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>cosmiccow</b>' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>cosmiccow</b>'}><b>cosmiccow</b></a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=redsmas' target=_blank title='View profile for member redsmas'}>redsmas</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=HaniKazmi' target=_blank title='View profile for member HaniKazmi'}>HaniKazmi</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/605169-hidden-mysteries-vampire-secrets" target="_blank">Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/997500-jaka-jaka-music" target="_blank">Jaka Jaka Music</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Baby_%28series%29#My_Baby_3_.26_Friends" target="_blank">My Baby 3 and Friends</a>
<a href="http://uk.ds.ign.com/objects/143/14339211.html" target="_blank">Dungeon Raiders</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Hollow" target="_blank">Time Hollow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trauma_Center:_Under_the_Knife" target="_blank">Trauma Center: Under The Knife</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/action/dragonmaster/index.html" target="_blank">Dragon Masters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Away:_Shuffle_Dungeon" target="_blank">Away: Shuffle Dungeon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_DS:_Fighter's_Battle" target="_blank">Dynasty Warrios</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resident_Evil_(video_game)#Deadly_Silence" target="_blank">Resident Evil: DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroplankton" target="_blank"><b>Electroplankton</b> </a>


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 10, 2011)

Atelier Annie


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep!
I should continue that sometime.. it was a bit fun. :]

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>HaniKazmi</b>' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>HaniKazmi</b>'}><b>HaniKazmi</b></a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=redsmas' target=_blank title='View profile for member redsmas'}>redsmas</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/605169-hidden-mysteries-vampire-secrets" target="_blank">Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/997500-jaka-jaka-music" target="_blank">Jaka Jaka Music</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Baby_%28series%29#My_Baby_3_.26_Friends" target="_blank">My Baby 3 and Friends</a>
<a href="http://uk.ds.ign.com/objects/143/14339211.html" target="_blank">Dungeon Raiders</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Hollow" target="_blank">Time Hollow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trauma_Center:_Under_the_Knife" target="_blank">Trauma Center: Under The Knife</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/action/dragonmaster/index.html" target="_blank">Dragon Masters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Away:_Shuffle_Dungeon" target="_blank">Away: Shuffle Dungeon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_DS:_Fighter's_Battle" target="_blank">Dynasty Warrios</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resident_Evil_(video_game)#Deadly_Silence" target="_blank">Resident Evil: DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroplankton" target="_blank"><b>Electroplankton</b> </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Annie%3A_Alchemists_of_Sera_Island" target="_blank">Atelier Annie: Alchemists of Sera Island</a>


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 10, 2011)

Not sure how hard this one will be.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 10, 2011)

Jake Hunter Detective Story - Memories of the Past?


----------



## Fel (Jun 10, 2011)

Last Bullet?

But wait, there isn't an English patch for that, is there?

EDIT: Ah, I see it's not.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 10, 2011)

Correct, it's Jake Hunter. 
(Can't post score list as I'm on my IPhone)

Edit:
<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>cosmiccow</b>' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>cosmiccow</b>'}><b>cosmiccow</b></a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=HaniKazmi' target=_blank title='View profile for member HaniKazmi'}>HaniKazmi</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=redsmas' target=_blank title='View profile for member redsmas'}>redsmas</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/605169-hidden-mysteries-vampire-secrets" target="_blank">Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/997500-jaka-jaka-music" target="_blank">Jaka Jaka Music</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Baby_%28series%29#My_Baby_3_.26_Friends" target="_blank">My Baby 3 and Friends</a>
<a href="http://uk.ds.ign.com/objects/143/14339211.html" target="_blank">Dungeon Raiders</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Hollow" target="_blank">Time Hollow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trauma_Center:_Under_the_Knife" target="_blank">Trauma Center: Under The Knife</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/action/dragonmaster/index.html" target="_blank">Dragon Masters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Away:_Shuffle_Dungeon" target="_blank">Away: Shuffle Dungeon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_DS:_Fighter's_Battle" target="_blank">Dynasty Warrios</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resident_Evil_(video_game)#Deadly_Silence" target="_blank">Resident Evil: DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroplankton" target="_blank">Electroplankton </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Annie%3A_Alchemists_of_Sera_Island" target="_blank">Atelier Annie: Alchemists of Sera Island</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jake_Hunter" target="_blank">Jake Hunter Detective Stories</a>


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 11, 2011)

Go Go Cosmic Cops


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep. Although it's Go Go <i>Cosmo </i>Cops <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />

<b><u>Scores</u></b>: 
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KirbyBoy' target=_blank title='View profile for member KirbyBoy'}>KirbyBoy</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SoulSnatcher' target=_blank title='View profile for member SoulSnatcher'}>SoulSnatcher</a>: 7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Raika' target=_blank title='View profile for member Raika'}>Raika</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SilentRevolt' target=_blank title='View profile for member SilentRevolt'}>SilentRevolt</a>:5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=machomuu' target=_blank title='View profile for member machomuu'}>machomuu</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 4
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a>: 3
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=HaniKazmi' target=_blank title='View profile for member HaniKazmi'}>HaniKazmi</a></b>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Balee56' target=_blank title='View profile for member Balee56'}>Balee56</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=prowler_' target=_blank title='View profile for member prowler_'}>prowler_</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=4-leaf-clover' target=_blank title='View profile for member 4-leaf-clover'}>4-leaf-clover</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fel' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fel'}>Fel</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=clonesniper666' target=_blank title='View profile for member clonesniper666'}>clonesniper666</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Wizerzak' target=_blank title='View profile for member Wizerzak'}>Wizerzak</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=BortzANATOR' target=_blank title='View profile for member BortzANATOR'}>BortzANATOR</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DarkShinigami' target=_blank title='View profile for member DarkShinigami'}>DarkShinigami</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ron975' target=_blank title='View profile for member ron975'}>ron975</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Joe88' target=_blank title='View profile for member Joe88'}>Joe88</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=koimayeul' target=_blank title='View profile for member koimayeul'}>koimayeul</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cris92x' target=_blank title='View profile for member cris92x'}>cris92x</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=MigueelDnd' target=_blank title='View profile for member MigueelDnd'}>MigueelDnd</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=skateboard34' target=_blank title='View profile for member skateboard34'}>skateboard34</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jamesaa' target=_blank title='View profile for member jamesaa'}>jamesaa</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Goli' target=_blank title='View profile for member Goli'}>Goli</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=stanleyopar2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member stanleyopar2000'}>stanleyopar2000</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Ruffy94' target=_blank title='View profile for member Ruffy94'}>Ruffy94</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sora de Eclaune' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sora de Eclaune'}>Sora de Eclaune</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=adamshinoda' target=_blank title='View profile for member adamshinoda'}>adamshinoda</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hi everyone' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hi everyone'}>Hi everyone</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=redsmas' target=_blank title='View profile for member redsmas'}>redsmas</a>: 1



Spoiler: Games previously posted:



<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_Detective_2_%C2%BD" target="_blank">Touch Detective 2 ½</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_City_Soccer_Hooligans" target="_blank">River City Soccer Hooligans</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_Blank_DS" target="_blank">Point Blank DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custom_Robo_Arena" target="_blank">Custom Robo Arena</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giana_Sisters_DS" target="_blank">Giana Sisters DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon:_T%C5%8Dkai_D%C5%8Dch%C5%AB_%C5%8Cedo_Tengu_ri_Kaeshi_no_Maki" target="_blank">Ganbare Goemon: Tōkai Dōchū Ōedo Tengu ri Kaeshi no Maki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Trials_and_Tribulations" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Megami_Tensei:_Devil_Survivor" target="_blank">Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney:_Justice_for_All" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Justice for All</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DK_Jungle_Climber" target="_blank">DK Jungle Climber</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Trick:_Phantom_Detective" target="_blank">Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_%28video_game%29" target="_blank">Moon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_Heaven" target="_blank">Rhythm Heaven</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontamarama" target="_blank">Ontamarama</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction" target="_blank">Sands of Destruction</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_Battle_for_New_York" target="_blank">Spiderman: Battle for New York</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nervous_Brickdown" target="_blank">Nervous Brickdown</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangai-O_Spirits" target="_blank">Bangai-O Spirits</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Justice:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://gamespot.com/ds/driving/sideswiped/index.html" target="_blank">Sideswiped</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Might_%26_Magic:_Clash_of_Heroes" target="_blank">Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/999:_Nine_Hours,_Nine_Persons,_Nine_Doors" target="_blank">999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlevania:_Dawn_of_Sorrow" target="_blank">Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ni_no_Kuni" target="_blank">Ni no Kuni</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_0" target="_blank">Phantasy Star 0</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Window:_The_Secret_of_Cape_West" target="_blank">Last Window: The Secret of Cape West</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit_DS" target="_blank">Exit DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_Wars:_Dual_Strike" target="_blank">Advance Wars: Dual Strike</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Wright:_Ace_Attorney" target="_blank">Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wings" target="_blank">Freedom Wings</a>
<a href="http://ds.nintendolife.com/reviews/2006/12/densetsu_no_stafi_4_ds" target="_blank">Densetsu no Stafi 4</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi-Robo!:_Park_Patrol" target="_blank">Chibi-Robo!: Park Patrol</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenosaga#Xenosaga_I_.26_II" target="_blank">Xenosaga: I & II</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_%26_Get!_Pok%C3%A9mon_Typing_DS" target="_blank">Battle & Get - Pokemon Typing DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Platinum" target="_blank">Pokémon Platinum</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Fighters" target="_blank">Fossil Fighters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang_Mini" target="_blank">Big Bang Mini</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Illusion_(video_game)" target="_blank">Master of Illusion</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Blob_2" target="_blank">De Blob 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Red_Riding_Hood%27s_Zombie_BBQ" target="_blank">Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Focus:_Vision_Training_in_Minutes_a_Day" target="_blank">Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrobes" target="_blank">Spectrobes</a>
<a href="http://www.1up.com/reviews/kirby-super-star-ultra" target="_blank">Kirby Super Star Ultra</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elf_Bowling#Elf_Bowling_1_.26_2" target="_blank">Elf Bowling 1 & 2</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Dragon:_Awakened_Shadow" target="_blank">Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Super_Mario_Bros" target="_blank">New Super Mario Bros</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You" target="_blank">The World Ends With You</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Squeak_Squad" target="_blank">Kirby: Squeak Squad </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%8Ckamiden" target="_blank">Okamiden</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman:_The_Brave_and_the_Bold_%E2%80%93_The_Videogame" target="_blank">Batman: The Brave and the Bold</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7th_Dragon" target="_blank">7th Dragon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokapon_Journey" target="_blank">Dokapon Journey</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticide" target="_blank">Insecticide</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirby:_Canvas_Curse" target="_blank">Kirby Canvas Curse</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Space" target="_blank">Infinite Space</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suikoden_Tierkreis" target="_blank">Suikoden Tierkreis</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdra_Unison" target="_blank">Yggdra Unison</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954496-tactics-layer-ritina-guard-senki" target="_blank">Tactics Layer: Ritina Guard Senki</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubo" target="_blank">Zubo</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Starsign" target="_blank">Magical Starsign</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Tale" target="_blank">Monster Tale</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Mana" target="_blank">Children of Mana</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/polarium/index.html" target="_blank">Polarium</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanashi_no_Game" target="_blank">Nanashi no Game</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/031/031168.html" target="_blank">Kaiju Busters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magician%27s_Quest:_Mysterious_Times" target="_blank">Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umihara_Kawase#Umihara_Kawase_DS" target="_blank">Umihara Kawase DS / Umihara Kawase Shun Second Edition Complete</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Pi%C3%B1ata:_Pocket_Paradise" target="_blank">Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_Super_Stars" target="_blank">Jump Superstars</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresia" target="_blank">Theresia</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_1701:_Dawn_of_Discovery" target="_blank">Anno 1701: Dawn of Discovery</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocalypse" target="_blank">Robocalypse</a>
<a href="http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14241997.html" target="_blank">From the Abyss</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/605169-hidden-mysteries-vampire-secrets" target="_blank">Hidden Mysteries: Vampire Secrets</a>
<a href="http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/997500-jaka-jaka-music" target="_blank">Jaka Jaka Music</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Baby_%28series%29#My_Baby_3_.26_Friends" target="_blank">My Baby 3 and Friends</a>
<a href="http://uk.ds.ign.com/objects/143/14339211.html" target="_blank">Dungeon Raiders</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Hollow" target="_blank">Time Hollow</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trauma_Center:_Under_the_Knife" target="_blank">Trauma Center: Under The Knife</a>
<a href="http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/action/dragonmaster/index.html" target="_blank">Dragon Masters</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Away:_Shuffle_Dungeon" target="_blank">Away: Shuffle Dungeon</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_DS:_Fighter's_Battle" target="_blank">Dynasty Warrios</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resident_Evil_(video_game)#Deadly_Silence" target="_blank">Resident Evil: DS</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroplankton" target="_blank">Electroplankton </a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelier_Annie%3A_Alchemists_of_Sera_Island" target="_blank">Atelier Annie: Alchemists of Sera Island</a>
<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jake_Hunter" target="_blank">Jake Hunter Detective Stories</a>
<a href="http://www.namcobandaigames.eu/product/go-go-cosmo-cops/nintendo-ds" target="_blank">Go Go Cosmo Cops</a>


----------



## Nujui (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, it's the 15th of June...I guess I won huh?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 15, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Well, it's the 15th of June...I guess I won huh?


Yep you did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Congrats!
Should contact a mod to close this one then?
Next round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Nujui (Jun 15, 2011)

Already sent a PM to Minox.


----------

